# Which mixer works best?



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The title says it all.

Prices from top to bottom: $6, $7, $7.5, and $8.

Anyone have input before I just try them all out and make a guess on my own?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I've only used one of the red spiral ones. It seems to work fine for me.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

This style is my personal favorite:










Plus, they're generally free with a gallon of paint.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I just shake the backpack when it's on my back. I have the one on the bottom though. My wife uses it to mix homemade laundry detergent in a five gallon bucket.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

This is going to be used to mix a 12 gallon sprayer. I am all about squats but I don't plan to jump around with this thing on my back while full of water. I'll leave that to some cross fitters for their WOD.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

My wife and I were just talking about kitchen appliances, and her red kitchen aid popped into mind.









I use the Blue Hawk one that's pictured at the bottom. I use that on my 20 gallon tow behind and the Chapin 24V.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> My wife and I were just talking about kitchen appliances, and her red kitchen aid popped into mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only imagine the pain I would experience if I used my wife's mixer in the garage. Thanks COL. I am going to fill the chapin tank up with water and give it a whirl. I am leaning, without having tried any of them, towards the one on the top since it's the longest and least costly.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> The title says it all.
> 
> Prices from top to bottom: $6, $7, $7.5, and $8.
> 
> Anyone have input before I just try them all out and make a guess on my own?


For lower viscosity liquids like water the plastic will work the best. High viscosity liquids like dry wall mud the steel mixer would be the best choice.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

high leverage said:


> For lower viscosity liquids like water the plastic will work the best. High viscosity liquids like dry wall mud the steel mixer would be the best choice.


Good point. I was advised by TheGrassFactor, that something I wanted to mix was going to be pretty viscous, where as Celsius + certainty + water, isn't very thick at all. So I may need two. Do you all use your mixers only for lawn stuff? I am usually mixing drywall mud and paint by hand; it would be nice to pull double duty with these items.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I have/use the bottom one for lawn stuff only. Works well for my needs. Way better than doing the mix jive with the backpack sprayer on.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I too use the bottom one, I have been using it for years with great success. I have thought about looking for one with the quick disconnect end so that I wouldn't have the loosen and tighten the chuck on the drill ( I know, First World problems )


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I am using a 5 gallon paint mixer with an electric drill. Seems to work good. Need to be careful because it really stirs up the mix.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use a plastic hanger cut like a J on the end of a drill in a 5 gallon bucket, Then I add that to my 20 gal sprayer.


----------

